# Can the Brooklyn Nets make the playoffs?



## BrooklynNetsTalk (Aug 26, 2014)

The Nets are only half a game out of the final playoff spot in the East. Do they have what it takes to make the playoffs?

Read on: http://netsdailynews.com/2015/03/25/how-far-can-the-nets-go-in-the-playoffs/


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

#shutup


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

#ShutUp

Whether they get in or not, they're going to get crushed because they suck, so who cares?



> How far can the Nets go in the playoffs?
> 
> Posted on March 25, 2015 by georgebkn
> 
> ...


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

I believe that the Nets will make the playoffs and can you guys stop being so negative towards the Nets. Nets have been starting to play a lot better since they erased the 5 game losing streak. Nets have won 5 of their last 7 games which includes an important win against the Pacers after a triple overtime win to the Bucks and a very important win against the Hornets last night which pushed the Nets to 10th and the Charlotte Hornets to 11th. Lopez has been playing better and averages 20-30 something points a game and he dropped 34 last night VS the Hornets. Also Thaddeus Young has helped out for the Nets along with Williams. REMEMBER TO ALWAYS HAVE FAITH IN THE NETS AND THEY WILL MOVE TO THE PLAYOFFS AND HOPEFULLY GET FARTHER THAN LAST SEASON!


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

ATLien said:


> #shutup


This post could only mean one thing. 

ATLien can see the future. In the future, the Nets will upset the Hawks in the first round of the playoffs. ATLien is pissed about it and is taking out his frustration on the OP.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

"This post could only mean one thing. ATLien can see the future. In the future, the Nets will upset the Hawks in the first round of the playoffs. ATLien is pissed about it and is taking out his frustration on the OP."

Good point there. It would be great to see the Nets defeat the Hawks and then move on to the semifinals where the Nets will take on either the Raptors or the Wizards and if they win then they would most likely versus the Caveliers in the Conference Finals and if Nets are lucky enough to slip through then they will most likely take on the Warriors in the finals which hopefully they figure out to try and win.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

GNG is upset because Lionel Hollins coaches the Nets and he is a Grizzlies fan.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> "This post could only mean one thing. ATLien can see the future. In the future, the Nets will upset the Hawks in the first round of the playoffs. ATLien is pissed about it and is taking out his frustration on the OP."
> 
> Good point there. It would be great to see the Nets defeat the Hawks and then move on to the semifinals where the Nets will take on either the Raptors or the Wizards and if they win then they would most likely versus the Caveliers in the Conference Finals and if Nets are lucky enough to slip through then they will most likely take on the Warriors in the finals which hopefully they figure out to try and win.





POKEGAMERZ said:


> GNG is upset because Lionel Hollins coaches the Nets and he is a Grizzlies fan.


You do realize that I was kidding, right?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You do realize that I was kidding, right?


I don't know how he didn't. It was a hilarious joke.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

I just hope that Brooklyn has got this playoff race under control and I want them in the Playoffs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Only the Heat n Pacers with Paul George make the 7th n 8th seed interesting at all.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't know how he didn't. It was a hilarious joke.


I hate you so much sometimes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I hate you so much sometimes.


I hate all your stupid wrestling pictures in your signature, so we're even.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> I just hope that Brooklyn has got this playoff race under control and I want them in the Playoffs.


Fuck you, I want my top ten pick.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> GNG is upset because Lionel Hollins coaches the Nets and he is a Grizzlies fan.


And how the team is still winning 50+ games a year and has the third-best record in the NBA this season?

Yeah, I'm really seething over here, POKEGAMERZ.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> You do realize that I was kidding, right?


Quit trying to condescend to posters that haven't had a chance to prove how much smarter and funnier they are compared to you.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Nets can still make it interesting by winning the most games for the rest of the season and Paul George ain't back yet.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Also Pacers lost to the Jabari Parkerless Bucks last night so don't even try to say that Nets won't make because a win tonight might bring them to 8th so we have to wait and see.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

HA! Nets beat the Caveliers and are making the playoffs. This caused the Nets to move the Pacers to 10th and Hornets are still 11th for losing to the Wizards. I believe that U watched this Xxirving and saw King James surrender to the Nets which means Nets will make the playoffs so don't try and say that they're not.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> This post could only mean one thing.
> 
> ATLien can see the future. In the future, the Nets will upset the Hawks in the first round of the playoffs. ATLien is pissed about it and is taking out his frustration on the OP.


It actually means that he has dreams of Karlito Towns dancing on his shoulders, and ending up with his team drafting 15th is going to be a huge letdown.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe that is what it means. U do realize that Nets and Hawks are exchanging first rounders from 15-30 as part of the Joe Johnson deal back in 2012.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Maybe that is what it means. U do realize that Nets and Hawks are exchanging first rounders from 15-30 as part of the Joe Johnson deal back in 2012.


There's no lottery protection on that pick swap between the Hawks and Nets. If the Nets miss the playoffs and jump up into the top-3 on lottery night, then the Hawks still get that pick. There's no protection on the firsts the Nets owe the C's in 2016 and 2018 or the pick swap the C's have in 2017 either. 

Anyways, the five-way "race" for the 7/8 seeds in the East is shaping up to be halfway entertaining. With the conference imbalance, the C's are guaranteed to either get a playoff spot or a pick towards the tail end of the draft's second tier, so there's really no losing as a fan. Much better than simply playing out the string to get the season over with.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Nets are getting either 7th or 8th seat in the playoffs but it would be great of they won every game and got 6th seat but I want them to get away from 7th seat and go to either 6th or 8th seat.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets are getting either 7th or 8th seat in the playoffs but it would be great of they won every game and got 6th seat but I want them to get away from 7th seat and go to either 6th or 8th seat.


They aren't going to win enough to nab that 6th seed. They're in that five-team group playing for 7/8, but the Bucks would have to really fall apart over their last ten to drop behind a team they have a 5-win head start on as of right now.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

GNG said:


> Quit trying to condescend to posters that haven't had a chance to prove how much smarter and funnier they are compared to you.


Quit trying to hide the fact that I'm better than you.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Brooklyn isn't in the clear yet. They would have the 12th pick if the season ended today, but there is only a one game difference at the moment between 9 and 12 and they still have to play Atlanta twice.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

ATLien said:


> Brooklyn isn't in the clear yet. They would have the 12th pick if the season ended today, but there is only a one game difference at the moment between 9 and 12 and they still have to play Atlanta twice.


I'd love to see the Atlanta fan-base's reaction if the Hawks dropped both those Nets games because they were sitting half their starters. I mean, you _have_ to go full-strength in those games if you're the Hawks, no?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

None of U all are aware of the teams that this Nets team has defeated during this season. The good teams that Nets have beaten this season are Spurs, Wizards, Caveliers, Clippers, Warriors, Raptors, Bulls, Bucks triple OT, Mavericks. U all get what I'm saying. Right?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'd love to see the Atlanta fan-base's reaction if the Hawks dropped both those Nets games because they were sitting half their starters. I mean, you _have_ to go full-strength in those games if you're the Hawks, no?


Yep, but they also play two games vs. Charlotte. I will have a good chuckle if they rest everyone in those games on the other hand.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> None of U all are aware of the teams that this Nets team has defeated during this season. The good teams that Nets have beaten this season are Spurs, Wizards, Caveliers, Clippers, Warriors, Raptors, Bulls, Bucks triple OT, Mavericks. U all get what I'm saying. Right?


That cherry-picking the best 10% of a team's 82-game season can lead to misleading results?



ATLien said:


> Yep, but they also play two games vs. Charlotte. I will have a good chuckle if they rest everyone in those games on the other hand.


Strategery. I like it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Strategery. I like it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581901119233884160
:yep:


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Hope that Hornets lose so Nets could easily get in Playoffs


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Nets could still be a real threat in the East. All they need to do is reverse aging.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

True but they still got their skills.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> None of U all are aware of the teams that this Nets team has defeated during this season. The good teams that Nets have beaten this season are Spurs, Wizards, Caveliers, Clippers, Warriors, Raptors, Bulls, Bucks triple OT, Mavericks. U all get what I'm saying. Right?


Doesn't really mean much.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Nets are still half a game ahead of Hornets and Pacers and half a game behind Celtics. Nets are getting that 8th seat tomorrow because Celtics are losing to Clippers and and Pacers are losing to Mavericks and Nets are beating Lakers tomorrow bringing them back in the playoff zone.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets are still half a game ahead of Hornets and Pacers and half a game behind Celtics. Nets are getting that 8th seat tomorrow because Celtics are losing to Clippers and and Pacers are losing to Mavericks and Nets are beating Lakers tomorrow bringing them back in the playoff zone.


I think Monte is out tonight and the Pacers are due for a win.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah but Pacers still have to deal with Dirk Nowitski, Tyson Chandler, Chandler Parsons and Rajon Rondo and besides Pacers are trash this season while Nets get the easy win against the Lakers.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets are still half a game ahead of Hornets and Pacers and half a game behind Celtics. Nets are getting that 8th seat tomorrow because Celtics are losing to Clippers and and Pacers are losing to Mavericks and Nets are beating Lakers tomorrow bringing them back in the playoff zone.


The Nets will probably, at some point in the next two weeks, be in possession of a playoff seed - I expect most of the teams fighting for those last two spots to jump around. However, after this upcoming LAL-Indy-NYK stretch that they should at least go 2-1 over, the Nets close out the season with Toronto-Atlanta-Portland-Atlanta-Washington-Milwaukee-Chicago-Orlando. They may not go .500 over the rest of the season, depending on how end-of-year rest for playoff teams shakes out.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Nets play well against good teams and ATLien said that Teague is injured while the starters will rest and that could happen for both Nets VS Hawks games and also Nets have played well against the good teams lately.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets play well against good teams and ATLien said that Teague is injured while the starters will rest and that could happen for both Nets VS Hawks games and also Nets have played well against the good teams lately.


The Nets are 10-24 against above-.500 teams this season, and the Hawks are unlikely to sit their starters against the Nets because Atlanta has a serious interest in Brooklyn _not_ making the playoffs. Given that Atlanta has already locked up the 1-seed, those two Nets games are literally the only two remaining games on the schedule that mean anything for the Hawks.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Why should they care about the Nets not making the playoffs? We made a good deal with them back in 2012 which means first rounders for the both of us. They should not get involved with the playoff race because they're not in the race to the playoffs and Nets are going to fight for their lives against the Hawks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> *Why should they care about the Nets not making the playoffs?* We made a good deal with them back in 2012 which means first rounders for the both of us. They should not get involved with the playoff race because they're not in the race to the playoffs and Nets are going to fight for their lives against the Hawks.


Because the Hawks get to swap their draft pick for the Nets' pick this year, and whether or not Brooklyn makes the playoffs means the difference between picking 15/16th or potentially sitting right around 10th on lottery night for Atlanta. It's a big difference. Atlanta this year, and Boston for the next three years, have a major interest in the Nets missing the playoffs.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

That explains why they lost to the Hornets last night. Nets are still going to beat other teams and I hope that Nets can beat the Hawks with all their strength and I mean twice and Nets have won 4 of their last 5 games.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Yeah but Pacers still have to deal with Dirk Nowitski, Tyson Chandler, Chandler Parsons and Rajon Rondo and besides Pacers are trash this season while Nets get the easy win against the Lakers.


The Pacers are trash this season but the Nets aren't?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

I know but I hear rumors that Paul George may come back later this season. Nets are going to beat them on the 31st hopefully.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Nets beat Lakers and Nets and Celtics are both the same GBS. If Celtics lose today to Clippers then Nets are going to 8th seat.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Celtics lost to Clippers who ch means Nets are now 8th seat and have a 3 game win streak.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

10 or less games for all the Eastern 8th seed contenders right now. Brooklyn's remaining games against Indiana and Milwaukee should be fun.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Nets should beat Pacers tomorrow if Paul George doesn't come back tomorrow and also if Mr Whammy works his free throw magic.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Boston in 8th. Pacers-Nets play tomorrow night, and then Boston gets Indy on the second night of a road back-to-back. Brooklyn plays the Knicks Wednesday. Here's to hoping for a Pacers win tomorrow and loss Wednesday.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So Brooklyn and Boston are tied, with Boston owning the tiebreaker, while the Pacers are a game back of the two and Miami a game and a half back after dropping last night's game to Chicago. Boston has a home-and-home with Cleveland starting up tonight, but Lebron has indicated that he may sit out the next few games, which would be a boon to the Celtics. If they can split the Cleveland games they've got a decent shot of nabbing one of the last two spots. Meanwhile Brooklyn wraps up with Washington-Milwaukee-Chicago-Orlando, where I expect them to go at least 2-2, possibly 3-1, and Miami probably goes at least 2-1 over their final 3. The Pacers have a tough final 4 - Detroit, OKC, Washington, Memphis. This four-way race probably comes down to the final night or two of games for this group.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It seems like tampering that Lebron misses two games vs Boston.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Bogg said:


> So Brooklyn and Boston are tied, with Boston owning the tiebreaker, while the Pacers are a game back of the two and Miami a game and a half back after dropping last night's game to Chicago. Boston has a home-and-home with Cleveland starting up tonight, but Lebron has indicated that he may sit out the next few games, which would be a boon to the Celtics. If they can split the Cleveland games they've got a decent shot of nabbing one of the last two spots. Meanwhile Brooklyn wraps up with Washington-Milwaukee-Chicago-Orlando, where I expect them to go at least 2-2, possibly 3-1, and Miami probably goes at least 2-1 over their final 3. The Pacers have a tough final 4 - Detroit, OKC, Washington, Memphis. This four-way race probably comes down to the final night or two of games for this group.


Not really. Nets have been playing like their best basketball of the season and only lost 2 games this month both against Atlanta. Meanwhile Bucks are not looking so good ever since they made the dumb move of trading Brandon Knight to Phoenix. Nets may end the season in 6th seat and they may win the rest of the season because the Nets big 3 has really had a lot of improvement when they had a 6 game win streak and they may win the rest of the season because a majority of their games are at home while only 1 is away against the Bucks who are starting to fail. Nets are most likely going to make the playoffs given how well they have played lately and also most likely to make the 6th seat of the playoffs with Milwaukee in 8th and Boston in 7th.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

#GoatLogic :legoat:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Not really. Nets have been playing like their best basketball of the season and only lost 2 games this month both against Atlanta. Meanwhile Bucks are not looking so good ever since they made the dumb move of trading Brandon Knight to Phoenix. Nets may end the season in 6th seat and they may win the rest of the season because the Nets big 3 has really had a lot of improvement when they had a 6 game win streak and they may win the rest of the season because a majority of their games are at home while only 1 is away against the Bucks who are starting to fail. Nets are most likely going to make the playoffs given how well they have played lately and also most likely to make the 6th seat of the playoffs with Milwaukee in 8th and Boston in 7th.


No.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sort of amazed that there is literally any interest in the bottom two playoff spots in the lEast.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Sort of amazed that there is literally any interest in the bottom two playoff spots in the lEast.


You're uhh.... you're a Lakers fan. So you should probably just keep your mouth shut. It's a hell of a lot more tangible than "Wow! Look at Jordan Clarkson!"

If that's your season, you probably shouldn't be too judgy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You're uhh.... you're a Lakers fan. So you should probably just keep your mouth shut. It's a hell of a lot more tangible than "Wow! Look at Jordan Clarkson!"
> 
> If that's your season, you probably shouldn't be too judgy.


When I see sucky basketball I call it out.

Lakers suck, lEast suck, Pacers suck.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamel Irief said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > You're uhh.... you're a Lakers fan. So you should probably just keep your mouth shut. It's a hell of a lot more tangible than "Wow! Look at Jordan Clarkson!"
> ...


Nets don't suck. Nets will beat Wizards today and Bucks fail since they gave away Brandon Knight and Jabari Parker is injured.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets don't suck..


This is the funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets don't suck. Nets will beat Wizards today and Bucks fail since they gave away Brandon Knight and Jabari Parker is injured.


I apologize... Bucks do suck as well.

In fact, shouldn't really pay attention to any team in the lEast but the Bulls, Cavs and Hawks. Those are the only three that would contend for the playoffs in the west.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamel Irief said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nets don't suck. Nets will beat Wizards today and Bucks fail since they gave away Brandon Knight and Jabari Parker is injured.
> ...


What about Raptors and Wizards?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Sort of amazed that there is literally any interest in the bottom two playoff spots in the lEast.


Even more amazed that some of their fans think they actually have a chance of winning a series vs. the Hawks. I'm pretty sure the Hawks could win a series vs. Brooklyn with resting three starters.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ATLien said:


> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of amazed that there is literally any interest in the bottom two playoff spots in the lEast.
> ...


Nets are probably not going to face Hawks in the playoffs. They may face either Bulls or Raptors if they get that 6th seat and Celtics would be 7th seat facing the Caveliers and finally Bucks would be 8th seat facing the Hawks which will probably crush Milwaukee given their poor performance since the deadline.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Bucks will not be the 8th seed. They have a ridiculously easy schedule the rest of the way, plus the benefit of currently sitting in front of all of these lesser teams in the standings. Heck, they were a ridiculous Lebron 3 away from beating the Cavs two nights ago WITHOUT their best player.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Not really. Nets have been playing like their best basketball of the season and only lost 2 games this month both against Atlanta. Meanwhile Bucks are not looking so good ever since they made the dumb move of trading Brandon Knight to Phoenix. Nets may end the season in 6th seat and they may win the rest of the season because the Nets big 3 has really had a lot of improvement when they had a 6 game win streak and they may win the rest of the season because a majority of their games are at home while only 1 is away against the Bucks who are starting to fail. Nets are most likely going to make the playoffs given how well they have played lately and also most likely to make the 6th seat of the playoffs with Milwaukee in 8th and Boston in 7th.


"Not really" what? Brooklyn's tied for the last playoff spot in the East with Boston, Miami behind but with the softest schedule, and both squads holding tiebreakers. Any way you slice it Brooklyn's playoff status won't be certain until the last couple nights of the season. 



R-Star said:


> You're uhh.... you're a Lakers fan. So you should probably just keep your mouth shut. It's a hell of a lot more tangible than "Wow! Look at Jordan Clarkson!"
> 
> If that's your season, you probably shouldn't be too judgy.


Jamel's just pissy because his team's management has gone to shit and the Lakers have had an all-star center walk on them in consecutive summers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> The Bucks will not be the 8th seed. They have a ridiculously easy schedule the rest of the way, plus the benefit of currently sitting in front of all of these lesser teams in the standings. Heck, they were a ridiculous Lebron 3 away from beating the Cavs two nights ago WITHOUT their best player.


What exactly is the difference between the 6 and the 8?



Bogg said:


> Jamel's just pissy because his team's management has gone to shit and the Lakers have had an all-star center walk on them in consecutive summers.


"Jamels a dick because the Lakers suck" is R-stars thing. Besides, that will just make you look dumb when the Lakers win 50 games and I'm still a dick.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> What exactly is the difference between the 6 and the 8?


2.

Stupid questions deserve stupid answers...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> 2.
> 
> Stupid questions deserve stupid answers...


2 what? Seeds?

Does anyone give a shit at the end what seed everyone was? Or do they just look at the actual playoff results?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> "Jamels a dick because the Lakers suck" is R-stars thing. Besides, that will just make you look dumb when the Lakers win 50 games and I'm still a dick.


It's just funny that the same guy once advocating chasing 7/8 seeds while his team combs the trade/free agent market for a few years (if necessary) now thinks it's stupid that fans of other teams care if their teams grab a 7/8 seed.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> 2 what? Seeds?
> 
> Does anyone give a shit at the end what seed everyone was? Or do they just look at the actual playoff results?


I look at potential playoff matchups. The difference is, I'd much rather have the 6th seed and face the Bulls/Raptors in the 1st round versus getting the 7th or 8th seed and facing off with the Hawks/Cavs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> It's just funny that the same guy once advocating chasing 7/8 seeds while his team combs the trade/free agent market for a few years (if necessary) now thinks it's stupid that fans of other teams care if their teams grab a 7/8 seed.


I advocate being competitive, not chasing 7/8 seeds. 

A 7/8 seed in the lEast is barely a top 20 team, that's not competitive.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> I advocate being competitive, not chasing 7/8 seeds.
> 
> A 7/8 seed in the lEast is barely a top 20 team, that's not competitive.


A 7/8 seed in the lEast is still a hell of a lot more attractive to a disgruntled star looking for a new home than a 20-win team starting over from scratch in the West is. LA has nicer weather and a better city to be a celebrity in, Boston has better management, coaching, supporting players, and an easier path to the Finals. Everyone's gotta lure stars with the tools they have.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> A 7/8 seed in the lEast is still a hell of a lot more attractive to a disgruntled star looking for a new home than a 20-win team starting over from scratch in the West is. LA has nicer weather and a better city to be a celebrity in, Boston has better management, coaching, supporting players, and an easier path to the Finals. Everyone's gotta lure stars with the tools they have.


True, I remember all the marquee free agents Boston has attracted with their shitty weather, annoying women that make you crave putting your dick in a blender and racist townies. Who can forget signing Dominque Wilkins corpse, Dana Barros and James Posey?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamel Irief said:


> Bogg said:
> 
> 
> > A 7/8 seed in the lEast is still a hell of a lot more attractive to a disgruntled star looking for a new home than a 20-win team starting over from scratch in the West is. LA has nicer weather and a better city to be a celebrity in, Boston has better management, coaching, supporting players, and an easier path to the Finals. Everyone's gotta lure stars with the tools they have.
> ...


Nets have a better chance at making playoffs than Boston does because I have seen the Nets play some of their best basketball ever this season and Lopez is 2 times in a row the Eastern Conference Player of the Week and is near the 6th playoff seat while Boston gets 7th seat and Bucks get 8th seat or probably no seat at all which could then mean that Heat or Pacers take 8th seat and all of that stuff about Boston is true.:fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire:


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Once again, #GoatLogic :legoat:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> True, I remember all the marquee free agents Boston has attracted with their shitty weather, annoying women that make you crave putting your dick in a blender and racist townies. Who can forget signing Dominque Wilkins corpse, Dana Barros and James Posey?


...and yet, given that the Lakers are so shoddily run that all-stars are taking less money from Midwestern cities just to get the hell out, Boston's still probably got the upper hand.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> Once again, #GoatLogic


WHAMMY LOGIC!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> ...and yet, given that the Lakers are so shoddily run that all-stars are taking less money from Midwestern cities just to get the hell out, Boston's still probably got the upper hand.


We'll see. You were about to lose rondo, so like I said you can't attract shit for FAs. 

Five years from now we can compare the free agents the lakers and Boston signed from 2015 on and see who fared better.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> We'll see. You were about to lose rondo, so like I said you can't attract shit for FAs.
> 
> Five years from now we can compare the free agents the lakers and Boston signed from 2015 on and see who fared better.


Well, there's the important difference between the organizations - Ainge actually recognized that a guy was about to walk, turned him into picks and rotation players, and then went and picked up a better point guard for less than he got for Rondo. I'm excited for you guys to give Rondo 15 million a year this summer, though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Well, there's the important difference between the organizations - Ainge actually recognized that a guy was about to walk, turned him into picks and rotation players, and then went and picked up a better point guard for less than he got for Rondo. I'm excited for you guys to give Rondo 15 million a year this summer, though.


You missed the point. You were talking about all-stars walking because they don't like the franchise. Trading them because they're about to walk is just admitting the inevitable. 

It all boils down to my original point- celtics suck. Saying the lakers suck doesn't make that point not true.

At least I admit it when my team sucks.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamel Irief said:


> Bogg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there's the important difference between the organizations - Ainge actually recognized that a guy was about to walk, turned him into picks and rotation players, and then went and picked up a better point guard for less than he got for Rondo. I'm excited for you guys to give Rondo 15 million a year this summer, though.
> ...


I agree with that. Also Bucks are likely to suck bad along with Heat and Pacers. Nets are the best in the race so far and will make 6th seat by the end of the season. REMEMBER MR WHAMMY EVERYONE AND HE WILL MAKE THE NETS WIN ALL THESE GAMES!


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> I agree with that. Also Bucks are likely to suck bad along with Heat and Pacers. Nets are the best in the race so far and will make 6th seat by the end of the season. REMEMBER MR WHAMMY EVERYONE AND HE WILL MAKE THE NETS WIN ALL THESE GAMES!


You do realize that, just because you repeat something over and over, doesn't make it true...


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with that. Also Bucks are likely to suck bad along with Heat and Pacers. Nets are the best in the race so far and will make 6th seat by the end of the season. REMEMBER MR WHAMMY EVERYONE AND HE WILL MAKE THE NETS WIN ALL THESE GAMES!
> ...


It will be true and U always repeat the Goat thing.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> You missed the point. You were talking about all-stars walking because they don't like the franchise. Trading them because they're about to walk is just admitting the inevitable.


Yea, Rondo wanted out because Boston was an aimless lottery team with supporting pieces that complimented him poorly. Hence my point about putting together a supporting cast ready-made for someone to come in and win 45-50 games. It's just as well, really, because it's becoming increasingly apparent that Rondo's a different guy than he was before the knee injury and the pick they got from Dallas has a shot at winding up towards the end of the lottery.

The Lakers are the ones banking on people wanting to play there because "we're the Lakers". It's been looking like "we're the Lakers" doesn't carry anywhere near the same weight that it used to. The Lakers are eventually going to sign someone, because LA's a nice place to live, but you'd better hope they draft well or pull off some simultaneous team-up or they'll be signing the likes of Brook Lopez and Greg Monroe. 



Jamel Irief said:


> It all boils down to my original point- celtics suck. Saying the lakers suck doesn't make that point not true.
> 
> At least I admit it when my team sucks.


Eh, Boston's above .500 since their current roster shook out and everyone learned everyone else's names, whereas the Lakers have been one big tire fire all season. Your team sucks way worse.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I apologize... Bucks do suck as well.
> 
> In fact, shouldn't really pay attention to any team in the lEast but the Bulls, Cavs and Hawks. Those are the only three that would contend for the playoffs in the west.


I thought you were telling me last year about how the Nets were a legit contender? And I don't think you had the Hawks ranked very high going into this season either.

Old fair weather Jamel.....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> 2 what? Seeds?
> 
> Does anyone give a shit at the end what seed everyone was? Or do they just look at the actual playoff results?


Why do idiots go into every offseason acting like the highest seeds always move on to the next round and there's never any upsets?

I'll tell you right now I'd bet another $50 that one of the 6,7 or 7th seed teams pulls an upset. 

So to answer your question, it matters a lot.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Yo Net are literally killing Wizards right now and they are guaranteed to win this game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Yo Net are literally killing Wizards right now and they are guaranteed to win this game.


Hawks will beat that ass in the first round


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> True, I remember all the marquee free agents Boston has attracted with their shitty weather, annoying women that make you crave putting your dick in a blender and racist townies. Who can forget signing Dominque Wilkins corpse, Dana Barros and James Posey?


Who the hell have you guys signed lately? 

Enrique Lazamo's? I just made that name up to signify the fact no one can even name 5 players on the Lakers. Your team is a dumpster fire. You'll get a couple marquis "big name" FA's this summer when the actual good ones go to decent teams and Rondo and Monroe get maxed out in LA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You missed the point. You were talking about all-stars walking because they don't like the franchise. Trading them because they're about to walk is just admitting the inevitable.
> 
> It all boils down to my original point- celtics suck. Saying the lakers suck doesn't make that point not true.
> 
> *At least I admit it when my team sucks.*


When you reply to him with "Oh yea? Let's see in 5 years who's better!!!!", then no, you don't really admit it.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ATLien said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Net are literally killing Wizards right now and they are guaranteed to win this game.
> ...


Nets may not VS them.:fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire:


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

R-Star said:


> Jamel Irief said:
> 
> 
> > True, I remember all the marquee free agents Boston has attracted with their shitty weather, annoying women that make you crave putting your dick in a blender and racist townies. Who can forget signing Dominque Wilkins corpse, Dana Barros and James Posey?
> ...


While U try to save your Lakers with Lazamos Nets would probably sign many years from now Dante Driggons who would be like a 1st pick many years later that are exchanged to the Nets in a future deal. Also Nets would waive Earl Clark, Jerome Jordan and Darius Morris and replace them with Jevaughn Purdie, Jason Stein and Michael Desortsev while Lakers are also signing terrible players like Qiouncey Oeacy, Ouesten Rovers and Roymend Filton.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> Isn't it past your bedtime?


No and isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

ATLien said:


> Hawks will beat that ass in the first round


The Hawks vs. the Nets would be the most hilarious first round series in a while. The Hawks will be _pissed_ at the Nets for ruining their fantasies of adding Towns or Winslow or anyone that could help put them into the first tier of contenders.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

E.H. Munro said:


> ATLien said:
> 
> 
> > Hawks will beat that ass in the first round
> ...


Nets aren't guaranteed to play the Hawks in the playoffs. Don't U even read the standings? It could also be Nets VS Caveliers or Nets VS Raptors or Nets VS Bulls. U have to read the standings and then U will all understand.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> No and isn't it past your bedtime?


One of the worst comebacks I've ever seen.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets aren't guaranteed to play the Hawks in the playoffs. Don't U even read the standings? It could also be Nets VS Caveliers or Nets VS Raptors or Nets VS Bulls. U have to read the standings and then U will all understand.


I never realized how stupid I sounded when I blindly defended the Cavaliers during their Lebron-less years until I read this thread. This post has now made me feel sorry for the people who had to sit through it.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

When the Hawks sweep the Nets in the first round, will @POKEGAMERZ eat his crow?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> When the Hawks sweep the Nets in the first round, will @POKEGAMERZ eat his crow?


Don't forget Whammy Logic. Don't you even understand their power. Nets beat Wizards by 37 points last night which means that their power is increasing while still preparing for the playoffs.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> When the Hawks sweep the Nets in the first round, will @POKEGAMERZ eat his crow?


Also I don't own no crow.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> When you reply to him with "Oh yea? Let's see in 5 years who's better!!!!", then no, you don't really admit it.


Really? So if you say your son is short now but will be taller in five years you're not admiting he's short now?

Lakers suck, Knicks sucking worse doesn't make me feel better. Guess what pacers and celtics suck too. But at least bogg can take pride in being over .500. Laker fans don't give a shit unless we're winning rings. 

And yes, in five years the lakers will have signed better free agents than the celtics and pacers. Greg Monroe and brook Lopez beat Rodney Suckey and Chris Copeland.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Don't forget Whammy Logic. Don't you even understand their power. Nets beat Wizards by 37 points last night which means that their power is increasing while still preparing for the playoffs.


lol


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamel Irief said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > When you reply to him with "Oh yea? Let's see in 5 years who's better!!!!", then no, you don't really admit it.
> ...


Brook Lopez ain't leavin.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Brook Lopez ain't leavin.


Got any reason regarding why he's going to stay?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Brook Lopez ain't leavin.
> ...


Yes I do. He's going to stay because he is very good and also Lionel Hollins wants him to stay. He's been like the player that's been averaging 20-30 something points every game these past few weeks. He's even been awarded Eastern Conference Player of the Week 2 weeks in a row. If Lopez leaves the Nets then this Nets team will fall apart as a result of his disappearance.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Yes I do. He's going to stay because he is very good and also Lionel Hollins wants him to stay. He's been like the player that's been averaging 20-30 something points every game these past few weeks. He's even been awarded Eastern Conference Player of the Week 2 weeks in a row. If Lopez leaves the Nets then this Nets team will fall apart as a result of his disappearance.


I meant regarding why he would want to stay, not why you or the nets fanbase or the coach would want him to stay.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do. He's going to stay because he is very good and also Lionel Hollins wants him to stay. He's been like the player that's been averaging 20-30 something points every game these past few weeks. He's even been awarded Eastern Conference Player of the Week 2 weeks in a row. If Lopez leaves the Nets then this Nets team will fall apart as a result of his disappearance.
> ...


Maybe because he likes the Nets so much and he would plan not to betray them.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If i was the Nets i would want him to leave.
Trade Deron and JJ if I could. And just re-start. 
Give away pieces to make it happen. 
Get a full salary cap. 

NYC is a great place to live. Sign players who want to live there.
BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY. Do not over pay.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets aren't guaranteed to play the Hawks in the playoffs. Don't U even read the standings? It could also be Nets VS Caveliers or Nets VS Raptors or Nets VS Bulls. U have to read the standings and then U will all understand.


Boston holds the tiebreaker over the Nets and Cleveland will throw another game to Boston on Sunday to keep the Celtics locked into the seven hole. Odds favour the Nets to be the eighth seed and to open their postseason with a 148-73 loss to the Hawks.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Maybe because he likes the Nets so much and he would plan not to betray them.


Leaving them would not be "betraying them". And you know all of this because...?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because he likes the Nets so much and he would plan not to betray them.
> ...


Brook Lopez has been in the Nets since 2008 and he has not left once. Also Brook Lopez is a very accomplished player that has been rewarded Eastern Conference Player of the week 2 weeks in a row. Everyone likes Brook now that all the attention probably makes him want to stay. Without Brook the Nets won't be that good anymore.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

hroz said:


> If i was the Nets i would want him to leave.
> Trade Deron and JJ if I could. And just re-start.
> Give away pieces to make it happen.
> Get a full salary cap.
> ...


Rather than get rid of Brook I would suggest getting rid of lousier players such as Earl Clark, Darius Morris and Jerome Jordan and get better players in exchange for them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Brook Lopez has been in the Nets since 2008 and he has not left once. Also Brook Lopez is a very accomplished player that has been rewarded Eastern Conference Player of the week 2 weeks in a row. Everyone likes Brook now that all the attention probably makes him want to stay. Without Brook the Nets won't be that good anymore.


If when calling someone an accomplished player you have to bring up player of the week awards, then they aren't really all that accomplished.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

R-Star said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Brook Lopez has been in the Nets since 2008 and he has not left once. Also Brook Lopez is a very accomplished player that has been rewarded Eastern Conference Player of the week 2 weeks in a row. Everyone likes Brook now that all the attention probably makes him want to stay. Without Brook the Nets won't be that good anymore.
> ...


He has gotten 20-30 points like every games and he is helpful like when he got the game saver over the Knicks and he has gotten the Nets out of a lot of losses and led them to wins. He even gave them a 6 game win streak and Nets only lost 2 this month against the Hawks.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Brook Lopez has been in the Nets since 2008 and he has not left once. Also Brook Lopez is a very accomplished player that has been rewarded Eastern Conference Player of the week 2 weeks in a row. Everyone likes Brook now that all the attention probably makes him want to stay. Without Brook the Nets won't be that good anymore.


Nothing you said here has convinced me that Brook would stay. Not to mention I don't think any of these points are correct.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> He has gotten 20-30 points like every games and he is helpful like when he got the game saver over the Knicks and he has gotten the Nets out of a lot of losses and led them to wins. He even gave them a 6 game win streak and Nets only lost 2 this month against the Hawks.


The Pacers had the best post allstar break record for like the first 12 or 15 games or something. Can I talk about what CJ Miles did during that time and say it means he's accomplished?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Brook Lopez has been in the Nets since 2008 and he has not left once. Also Brook Lopez is a very accomplished player that has been rewarded Eastern Conference Player of the week 2 weeks in a row. Everyone likes Brook now that all the attention probably makes him want to stay. Without Brook the Nets won't be that good anymore.


Brook Lopez has been with the Nets since 2008 and he has not left once... because he's been under contract with the team, and they could offer him the most money. At the time of his last contract he'd only been with the team a short period of time - and it was likely easy to buy in to their statements that they'd build a contender. Unfortunately now - after all these years - the Nets have done nothing in return to make Brook believe they are CAPABLE of building a contender. They've had plenty of time. If Brook Lopez stays it isn't out of loyalty to a competent organization, it is because the Nets threw him the most money and he's only interested in the money.

If Brook Lopez wants to win, and join an organization that will be loyal to their promise to win with him, he's going to leave. The Nets organization has not shown the ability to give him that. He has no reason to be loyal.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Not to mention I don't think any of these points are correct.


I don't know, I think Brook Lopez HAS indeed been with the Nets since 2008.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

ChrisWoj said:


> I don't know, I think Brook Lopez HAS indeed been with the Nets since 2008.


Touche.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisWoj said:


> XxIrvingxX said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention I don't think any of these points are correct.
> ...


He actually has. Look it up online on like Google or Wikipedia or something.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> He actually has. Look it up online on like Google or Wikipedia or something.


Wow.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Maybe because he likes the Nets so much and he would plan not to betray them.


Yeah, why would he betray the Nets, the team that has had him on the trading block for three seasons?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

GNG said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because he likes the Nets so much and he would plan not to betray them.
> ...


They might not put him in the trade block anymore because he has done so much on the Nets this season.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> They might not put him in the trade block anymore because he has done so much on the Nets this season.


Huh? He's having a less productive season compared to the last one that had him play more than 70 games. Where are you getting this "has done so much" stuff from? 

"He's won eastern conference player of the week twice with less than a month left in the season, he's having a break out year guys!"


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > They might not put him in the trade block anymore because he has done so much on the Nets this season.
> ...


That's not him


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Huh? He's having a less productive season compared to the last one that had him play more than 70 games. Where are you getting this "has done so much" stuff from?
> 
> "He's won eastern conference player of the week twice with less than a month left in the season, he's having a break out year guys!"


WHY are you arguing with this? It's way more fun being on his side. Besides, he's right you know: that IS NOT Brook Lopez at the end of your quote! THAT'S VINCE MCMAHON!


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisWoj said:


> XxIrvingxX said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? He's having a less productive season compared to the last one that had him play more than 70 games. Where are you getting this "has done so much" stuff from?
> ...


LOL! This is U


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just had a grand ole time at the Bucks game watching them hang a 20+ point win on the Nets. I can't wait to hear @POKEGAMERZ new argument as to why they're still such a better team.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> Just had a grand ole time at the Bucks game watching them hang a 20+ point win on the Nets. I can't wait to hear @POKEGAMERZ new argument as to why they're still such a better team.


Yeah but Nets will have 2 games at home and Nets play better at home than they do away and Bulls may rest their starters tomorrow while Nets will have an easy game against the Magic on Wednesday and Mr Whammy will use his superpower to make the Bulls and Magic miss free throws and we got the Brooklyn Brigade in the house and Nets could still end with 7th seat while Bucks may remain 6th seated with their easy schedule and Celtics have Raptors and Bucks left and I don't mind if Bucks beat Celtics on Wednesday.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

There's no might about it, my goaty friend. The Bucks just clinched the 6th seed against your amazing Nets.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> There's no might about it, my goaty friend. The Bucks just clinched the 6th seed against your amazing Nets.


But they will lose to Chicago or Toronto in the 1st round.:fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire::fire:


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Bucks have a much better chance of beating Chicago or Toronto than the Nets do of beating Cleveland or Atlanta. The Bucks play some of the best defense in the league; that alone gives them a puncher's chance against anyone.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> The Bucks have a much better chance of beating Chicago or Toronto than the Nets do of beating Cleveland or Atlanta. The Bucks play some of the best defense in the league; that alone gives them a puncher's chance against anyone.


Nets will find a way to beat Cleveland or Atlanta. Nets beat Cleveland the last time by like 10 points with an active Lebron, Kyrie and urple_heart: and Nets have finally proved that they could keep it close with Atlanta and they did not rest their starters and it was a 4 point game the last time. If Nets or Bucks play hard then they will win the games that they want to and U have to think positive always on how they play and they will then push themselves to do well and win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets will find a way to beat Cleveland or Atlanta. Nets beat Cleveland the last time by like 10 points with an active Lebron, Kyrie and urple_heart: and Nets have finally proved that they could keep it close with Atlanta and they did not rest their starters and it was a 4 point game the last time. If Nets or Bucks play hard then they will win the games that they want to and U have to think positive always on how they play and they will then push themselves to do well and win.



I agree. Go Nets! 2015 NBA Champions. My prediction is they'll sweep the playoffs and Brook Lopez will average 30 & 15. And he'll have one quadruple double.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry @POKEGAMERZ, that's the kiss of death. @Basel agreed with you.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Basel said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nets will find a way to beat Cleveland or Atlanta. Nets beat Cleveland the last time by like 10 points with an active Lebron, Kyrie and
> ...


Exactly and Brook Lopez has crossed Jason Kidd in most points averaged in Nets history.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Exactly and Brook Lopez has crossed Jason Kidd in most points averaged in Nets history.


Exactly.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> That's not him


It's not supposed to be. It's you after seeing his stats in a two week time period.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > That's not him
> ...


His stats will increase and you do realize he crossed Jason Kidd in points averages in Nets history.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets will find a way to beat Cleveland or Atlanta. Nets beat Cleveland the last time by like 10 points with an active Lebron, Kyrie and urple_heart: and Nets have finally proved that they could keep it close with Atlanta and they did not rest their starters and it was a 4 point game the last time. If Nets or Bucks play hard then they will win the games that they want to and U have to think positive always on how they play and they will then push themselves to do well and win.


There's blind fandomn (which is fine, I'm guilty of doing it) and then there's this.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> His stats will increase and you do realize he crossed Jason Kidd in points averages in Nets history.


Is this something I'm supposed to be impressed with?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> His stats will increase and you do realize he crossed Jason Kidd in points averages in Nets history.


Hey now don't you go over board on that! Jason Kidd is too important to Nets history! And Brook Lopez will never cross Jason Kidd in ASSISTS.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > His stats will increase and you do realize he crossed Jason Kidd in points averages in Nets history.
> ...


Yeah I think U should plus the idea of him getting Eastern Conference Player of the Week twice in a row. Don't forget Whammy + Nets + Brooklyn Brigade = Victory and power along with a better Nets team. Its simple math here.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisWoj said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > His stats will increase and you do realize he crossed Jason Kidd in points averages in Nets history.
> ...


Its been announced today that Lopez scored more points than Kidd in today's game VS Bucks.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Its been announced today that Lopez scored more points than Kidd in today's game VS Bucks.


Kidd often still has games where he has as many assists as Lopez, and he's a retired coach!


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisWoj said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Its been announced today that Lopez scored more points than Kidd in today's game VS Bucks.
> ...


True.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Yeah I think U should plus the idea of him getting Eastern Conference Player of the Week twice in a row. Don't forget Whammy + Nets + Brooklyn Brigade = Victory and power along with a better Nets team. Its simple math here.


Why should I be impressed with it?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

ChrisWoj said:


> Hey now don't you go over board on that! Jason Kidd is too important to Nets history! And Brook Lopez will never cross Jason Kidd in ASSISTS.


Nope sorry, I stopped thinking about going along with it as soon as he said the Nets will beat the Cavs.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> ChrisWoj said:
> 
> 
> > Hey now don't you go over board on that! Jason Kidd is too important to Nets history! And Brook Lopez will never cross Jason Kidd in ASSISTS.
> ...


Well Cavs got crushed by Celtics today so I wouldn't try to bring it up if I were U.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Well Cavs got crushed by Celtics today so I wouldn't try to bring it up if I were U.


What does this have to do with the playoffs?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Well Cavs got crushed by Celtics today so I wouldn't try to bring it up if I were U.
> ...


Celtics are also part of the playoff race


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Celtics are also part of the playoff race


Yeah, but they went up against a Cavs team that had four of their starters resting. So unless the Cavs are planning on resting their starters during the playoffs, I don't see how this is relevant.

And I'm still waiting for you to explain why Brook Lopez surpassing a guy who has a career point average of 12 in total points is some kind of impressive feat, especially since Kidd was only with the Nets for seven years while Lopez has been there for eight. Pretty insignificant if you ask me.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Celtics are also part of the playoff race
> ...


Look it up online then.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Look it up online then.


Look what up online?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Look it up online then.
> ...


On Brook Lopez surpassing Jason Kidd in points.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Well Cavs got crushed by Celtics today so I wouldn't try to bring it up if I were U.


The Cavs threw the game today just like they did on Friday so that they can lock Boston in as their first round opponent and keep the Pacers out of the playoffs.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> On Brook Lopez surpassing Jason Kidd in points.


What is there to look up? I already know that he did it, I'm asking why I should be impressed. Your logic doesn't make a whole lot of sense right now.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

XxIrvingxX said:


> What is there to look up? I already know that he did it, I'm asking why I should be impressed. Your logic doesn't make a whole lot of sense right now.


Did it ever?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> XxIrvingxX said:
> 
> 
> > What is there to look up? I already know that he did it, I'm asking why I should be impressed. Your logic doesn't make a whole lot of sense right now.
> ...


Yes it has. Ask the Brooklyn Brigade over here.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I have to say pokegamerz has influenced me greatly with this this thread. I think the nets are the favorite in the least since they're the only team with brook Lopez.


----------



## Randy73 (Apr 13, 2015)

It depends on Deron's performance...


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Randy73 said:


> It depends on Deron's performance...


Yeah it does but also Joe, Thaddeus and those other big men have to play well.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Yes it has. Ask the Brooklyn Brigade over here.


Why don't you just post it as a image like the rest of us?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Rather than get rid of Brook I would suggest getting rid of lousier players such as Earl Clark, Darius Morris and Jerome Jordan and get better players in exchange for them.


They do not open the salary cap up.
Would you prefer 18 million or 3 million to find new players?????


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

hroz said:


> They do not open the salary cap up.
> Would you prefer 18 million or 3 million to find new players?????


Lopez leaving doesn't really open the cap up, either. Brooklyn's over the cap either way next year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Yeah it does but also Joe, Thaddeus and those other big men have to play well.


So much depends on the performances of all of the players on both teams, everything in fact depends on the performances of all of the players (which is a lot if you think about it) - if Thaddeus can play like Big Game James and Joe can play like Mike I really like your chances....


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

e-monk said:


> So much depends on the performances of all of the players on both teams, everything in fact depends on the performances of all of the players (which is a lot if you think about it) - if Thaddeus can play like Big Game James and Joe can play like Mike I really like your chances....


Don't forget about the performance of the Coaches! And the fans as well! And the physical therapists! Those muscle massages matter big time in the long run!


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

hroz said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than get rid of Brook I would suggest getting rid of lousier players such as Earl Clark, Darius Morris and Jerome Jordan and get better players in exchange for them.
> ...


Probably 18 million but it would be kind of risky for the Nets to let go of Williams, Lopez or Johnson.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Probably 18 million but it would be kind of risky for the Nets to let go of Williams, Lopez or Johnson.


maybe if you trade Johnson, you can find a team to throw in a lottery pick like we were able to. you never know


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Nets have no reason not to sign Lopez other than to save $$.

They are pretty much the only team in the league that has no reason to avoid being in the 30-40 win category the next few years.

It's amazing their best team in the first three years since the move included Jerry Stackhouse as a key roleplayer.

Boston absolutely schooled that franchise.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Don't forget about the performance of the Coaches! And the fans as well! And the physical therapists! Those muscle massages matter big time in the long run!


The level of truth in that last part derailed the humor a bit. Otherwise, A+. You're a superstar.

Also, look at that pic - I think we should quit making fun of this guy. I think he n his brigade are handicapped. The Special Olympic way, not the Paralympic way.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Probably 18 million but it would be kind of risky for the Nets to let go of Williams, Lopez or Johnson.


I honestly don't see the Nets going anywhere if those guys are their best players.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisWoj said:


> XxIrvingxX said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget about the performance of the Coaches! And the fans as well! And the physical therapists! Those muscle massages matter big time in the long run!
> ...


Don't make fun of Mr Whammy and the Brooklyn Brigade. These people are legit Brooklyn Nets Superfans and they both have season tickets. If U want to look up Mr Whammy and the Brooklyn Brigade and U will see that they're real and legit fans like they should be.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Nets have clinched the 8th seed with a win against Orlando and a Pacers loss to Memphis which I thank GNG for supporting to bring the Nets back into the playoff picture. Anyways Nets are playing Hawks on Sunday to Starr off the 1st round and we'll see what goes on then and ATLien don't even try to talk dirty about the Nets or U will remember the day that they lost to the last place Knicks with an active Al Horford, Jeff Teague, Kyle Korver and more. Don't forget that WE ARE BROOKLYN!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Nets have clinched the 8th seed with a win against Orlando and a Pacers loss to Memphis which I thank GNG for supporting to bring the Nets back into the playoff picture. Anyways Nets are playing Hawks on Sunday to Starr off the 1st round and we'll see what goes on then and ATLien don't even try to talk dirty about the Nets or U will remember the day that they lost to the last place Knicks with an active Al Horford, Jeff Teague, Kyle Korver and more. Don't forget that WE ARE BROOKLYN!


Don't forget mister whammy!!


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamel Irief said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nets have clinched the 8th seed with a win against Orlando and a Pacers loss to Memphis which I thank GNG for supporting to bring the Nets back into the playoff picture. Anyways Nets are playing Hawks on Sunday to Starr off the 1st round and we'll see what goes on then and ATLien don't even try to talk dirty about the Nets or U will remember the day that they lost to the last place Knicks with an active Al Horford, Jeff Teague, Kyle Korver and more. Don't forget that WE ARE BROOKLYN!
> ...


Yep man don't forget that he'll use his powers to make the Hawks miss free throws. He even creates good luck signs that help the Nets win. People even cheer him on for being a super Nets fan. Yesterday at the Nets VS Magic game he held up a sign and people cheered hard for Mr Whammy while knowing they have complete faith in him.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm so glad that the Nets made the playoffs just so we can get some more of @POKEGAMERZ amazing insight into such a great team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Yep man don't forget that he'll use his powers to make the Hawks miss free throws. He even creates good luck signs that help the Nets win. People even cheer him on for being a super Nets fan. Yesterday at the Nets VS Magic game he held up a sign and people cheered hard for Mr Whammy while knowing they have complete faith in him.


The Hawks don't even really have fans until the playoffs, let alone a Mr Whammy.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamel Irief said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yep man don't forget that he'll use his powers to make the Hawks miss free throws. He even creates good luck signs that help the Nets win. People even cheer him on for being a super Nets fan. Yesterday at the Nets VS Magic game he held up a sign and people cheered hard for Mr Whammy while knowing they have complete faith in him.
> ...


Nets have got good fans besides Mr Whammy which includes the Brooklyn Brigade who are one of the few ultimate Nets fans here in this world and of course RIP Jeffrey Gamblero who died in December by killing himself after getting kicked out of a Nets VS Knicks game in the Knicks arena.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Honestly I'm more worried about the NYPD taking out another player than I am of the Nets winning this series which is to say I am not worried at all. Even their head coach seems to agree


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588765556062326784


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ATLien said:


> Honestly I'm more worried about the NYPD taking out another player than I am of the Nets winning this series which is to say I am not worried at all. Even their head coach seems to agree
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588765556062326784


If Knicks beat Hawks with active players then Nets could beat them. Also does the NYPD thing your mentioning have to do with Sehvolstoa's injury?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Did HeaVINsent15 forget his old password or something?


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Floods said:


> Did HeaVINsent15 forget his old password or something?


Whos HeaVINsent15?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> If Knicks beat Hawks with active players then Nets could beat them. Also does the NYPD thing your mentioning have to do with Sehvolstoa's injury?


Nets aren't beating the Hawks.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> If Knicks beat Hawks with active players then Nets could beat them.


No


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > If Knicks beat Hawks with active players then Nets could beat them. Also does the NYPD thing your mentioning have to do with Sehvolstoa's injury?
> ...


We'll see about that but anyways Brooklyn is the death zone for the Hawks as the NYPD already got rid of Thabo Solvestoa and Pero Antic they could be after more victims of the Atlanta Hawks and save the Nets a ticket to the semifinals and we'll thank Chris Copeland on that one. If the NYPD get to Horford, Korver, Millsap and Teague then it would allow the Nets to have an easy slide through series win for the first round.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> We'll see about that but anyways Brooklyn is the death zone for the Hawks as the NYPD already got rid of Thabo Solvestoa and Pero Antic they could be after more victims of the Atlanta Hawks and save the Nets a ticket to the semifinals and we'll thank Chris Copeland on that one. If the NYPD get to Horford, Korver, Millsap and Teague then it would allow the Nets to have an easy slide through series win for the first round.


Um, no.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see about that but anyways Brooklyn is the death zone for the Hawks as the NYPD already got rid of Thabo Solvestoa and Pero Antic they could be after more victims of the Atlanta Hawks and save the Nets a ticket to the semifinals and we'll thank Chris Copeland on that one. If the NYPD get to Horford, Korver, Millsap and Teague then it would allow the Nets to have an easy slide through series win for the first round.
> ...


Hawks play better with Sholveostoa and he's gone. Also Nets had a better game against Hawks the last time. Nets have Williams, Johnson, Lopez, Young, Bogdanovic and more. Also I think all of Us have to learn not to judge a book by its cover.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Hawks play better with Sholveostoa and he's gone. Also Nets had a better game against Hawks the last time. Nets have Williams, Johnson, Lopez, Young, Bogdanovic and more.


And the Hawks have four all stars and a much better supporting cast. Thabo being gone will, at the most, prevent the Hawks from being able to sweep the Nets. If the Nets win two games in this series, the Hawks coach will probably stab someone.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Hawks play better with Sholveostoa and he's gone. Also Nets had a better game against Hawks the last time. Nets have Williams, Johnson, Lopez, Young, Bogdanovic and more.
> ...


Not really. Williams knows Korver and Millsap well since Utah while Joe Johnson remembers Jeff Teague from Atlanta. These are people that have played with a few of the current Hawks which means that they know them well enough to predict their moves and prevent them from happening.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Not really. Williams knows Korver and Millsap well since Utah while Joe Johnson remembers Jeff Teague from Atlanta. These are people that have played with a few of the current Hawks which means that they know them well enough to predict their moves and prevent them from happening.


I think your logic is a bit flawed, buddy.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. Williams knows Korver and Millsap well since Utah while Joe Johnson remembers Jeff Teague from Atlanta. These are people that have played with a few of the current Hawks which means that they know them well enough to predict their moves and prevent them from happening.
> ...


Flawed? I used the same kind of logic explaining that Nets would get into the Playoffs given that Pacers had a larger % than Nets did but Nets made it instead. My logic is not flawed. Maybe you'll understand after U drink some Orange Juice and eat some Mayonnaise and U will then understand why my logic shall be unflawed and true unlike your logic which is not as explainable as mines is.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Also Nets had a better game against Hawks the last time.


Hawks won the regular season series 4-0 while scoring 114 points per game


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ATLien said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Also Nets had a better game against Hawks the last time.
> ...


I know. Nets just have to show that they want to get to the semifinals rather then just sit there like a bunch of lazy people who don't care about the playoffs but I believe that they'll try to push all of their energy into it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> I know. Nets just have to show that they want to get to the semifinals rather then just sit there like a bunch of lazy people who don't care about the playoffs but I believe that they'll try to push all of their energy into it.


Two of those losses, including the 131-99 spanking, were in the last week of the season when Brooklyn was desperately trying to make the playoffs and Atlanta had nothing to play for.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ATLien said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > I know. Nets just have to show that they want to get to the semifinals rather then just sit there like a bunch of lazy people who don't care about the playoffs but I believe that they'll try to push all of their energy into it.
> ...


Nets should have won the the 2nd Atlanta game that was earlier this month but they got pecked hard by the Hawks in the 1st meeting this month and the 2 and matchup this month made the Nets prove that they could play the Hawks without suffering a 30-50 point loss. It's all up to the Nets on how they plan to beat the Hawks in this 1st round and I believe that Nets could hold on.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Flawed? I used the same kind of logic explaining that Nets would get into the Playoffs given that Pacers had a larger % than Nets did but Nets made it instead. My logic is not flawed. Maybe you'll understand after U drink some Orange Juice and eat some Mayonnaise and U will then understand why my logic shall be unflawed and true unlike your logic which is not as explainable as mines is.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Flawed? I used the same kind of logic explaining that Nets would get into the Playoffs given that Pacers had a larger % than Nets did but Nets made it instead. My logic is not flawed. Maybe you'll understand after U drink some Orange Juice and eat some Mayonnaise and U will then understand why my logic shall be unflawed and true unlike your logic which is not as explainable as mines is.


Look at the picture.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Not really. Williams knows Korver and Millsap well since Utah while Joe Johnson remembers Jeff Teague from Atlanta. These are people that have played with a few of the current Hawks which means that they know them well enough to predict their moves and prevent them from happening.


...have you ever played a single game of basketball in your life? Or any sport for that matter? Because what you just said there, that's not how it works.



POKEGAMERZ said:


> Flawed? I used the same kind of logic explaining that Nets would get into the Playoffs given that Pacers had a larger % than Nets did but Nets made it instead. My logic is not flawed. Maybe you'll understand after U drink some Orange Juice and eat some Mayonnaise and U will then understand why my logic shall be unflawed and true unlike your logic which is not as explainable as mines is.


Your logic is not only flawed but it makes no sense.



POKEGAMERZ said:


> I know. Nets just have to show that they want to get to the semifinals rather then just sit there like a bunch of lazy people who don't care about the playoffs but I believe that they'll try to push all of their energy into it.


*How is that going to help them against a team that also wants it and is better than them in every way possible?*


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Look at the picture.


Milwaukee>Brooklyn.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the picture.
> ...


Brooklyn>Milwaukee. Milwaukee made the dumb mistake of sending Brandon Knight to Phoenix and Jabaris still out. Those 2 players could have made the Bucks end the season in 5th or 4th seat. Without Brandon and Jabari Bucks are useless.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Brooklyn>Milwaukee. Milwaukee made the dumb mistake of sending Brandon Knight to Phoenix and Jabaris still out. Those 2 players could have made the Bucks end the season in 5th or 4th seat. Without Brandon and Jabari Bucks are useless.


Bucks are useless and yet still a more capable team than the Nets.

Edit: Don't actually believe that, I honestly have no clue, just curious what your argument is in regards to that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

At the moment both teams suck. But the Bucks have a future. 

The Nets are stuck for another year maybe two if the salary cap doesn't rise.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

hroz said:


> At the moment both teams suck. But the Bucks have a future.
> 
> The Nets are stuck for another year maybe two if the salary cap doesn't rise.


The Nets may have problems with their salary cap at the moment but Lance Stephenson once said that "it would be a blessing to play in Brooklyn".http://mobile.sportingnews.com/arti...-brooklyn-nets-trade-rumors-charlotte-hornets
Nets could possibly sign him in the summer because he wants to play in the borough that created his NBA career with the Pacers and Hornets and maybe the Nets soon. That could shape the Nets into a 3rd-5th place team.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wait, you honestly believe that Lance Stephenson will turn the Nets into a 3rd place team?!?! You're more delusional than I realized...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If the Nets would have traded for Lance five months ago, ATL would probably have a top eight pick right now.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> Wait, you honestly believe that Lance Stephenson will turn the Nets into a 3rd place team?!?! You're more delusional than I realized...


Its not just Stephenson that would help the Nets do well. Its also Williams, Lopez, Johnson, Thaddeus, Bogdanovic, Anderson, Plumlee, etc--------------------------. U do realize that Nets were 4th in the East 2 seasons ago and they had Williams, Johnson, Lopez, Blatche, Wallace, Humpries, Watson, Teletovic, etc---------------. What I'm trying to get at here is that some deals have an impact on how well the team plays such as Jabari Parker brought the Bucks from worst in the NBA to 6th placers the same way that Lance could bring the Nets into 4th or 5th placers for next season.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Its not just Stephenson that would help the Nets do well. Its also Williams, Lopez, Johnson, Thaddeus, Bogdanovic, Anderson, Plumlee, etc--------------------------. U do realize that Nets were 4th in the East 2 seasons ago and they had Williams, Johnson, Lopez, Blatche, Wallace, Humpries, Watson, Teletovic, etc---------------. What I'm trying to get at here is that some deals have an impact on how well the team plays such as Jabari Parker brought the Bucks from worst in the NBA to 6th placers the same way that Lance could bring the Nets into 4th or 5th placers for next season.


Wait, so the Buck's improvement was due to Jabari Parker, who played a whole 20 games this year?? And here I thought it was great coaching and chemistry. I guess you really are a much wiser basketball fan than me.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ATLien said:


> If the Nets would have traded for Lance five months ago, ATL would probably have a top eight pick right now.


Makes sense and Nets would have landed 6th seat with Lance.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Its not just Stephenson that would help the Nets do well. Its also Williams, Lopez, Johnson, Thaddeus, Bogdanovic, Anderson, Plumlee, etc--------------------------. U do realize that Nets were 4th in the East 2 seasons ago and they had Williams, Johnson, Lopez, Blatche, Wallace, Humpries, Watson, Teletovic, etc---------------. What I'm trying to get at here is that some deals have an impact on how well the team plays such as Jabari Parker brought the Bucks from worst in the NBA to 6th placers the same way that Lance could bring the Nets into 4th or 5th placers for next season.
> ...


It could have also been Brandon Knight or former Nets coach Jason Kidd.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> It could have also been Brandon Knight or former Nets coach Jason Kidd.


Knight was on the team the year before when they were garbage, and I'm fairly certain that I JUST MENTIONED COACHING


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > It could have also been Brandon Knight or former Nets coach Jason Kidd.
> ...


That's cause last year they had garbage players like Ramon Sessions and a lot more garbage and there was no Jabari last season.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm fairly certain you don't even read my posts before responding to them...


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> I'm fairly certain you don't even read my posts before responding to them...


I'm pretty sure that I do read them before responding to them.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> The Nets may have problems with their salary cap at the moment but Lance Stephenson once said that "it would be a blessing to play in Brooklyn".http://mobile.sportingnews.com/arti...-brooklyn-nets-trade-rumors-charlotte-hornets
> Nets could possibly sign him in the summer because he wants to play in the borough that created his NBA career with the Pacers and Hornets and maybe the Nets soon. That could shape the Nets into a 3rd-5th place team.


Lance is on a contract next season already or 9 million with the Hornets unless he gets traded to the Nets he isnt going to the Nets. Also pretty confident Nets only have MLE. Lance is not going anywhere for MLE. He will demand more. And someone else will be stupid enough to think he deserves it.



POKEGAMERZ said:


> Its not just Stephenson that would help the Nets do well. Its also Williams, Lopez, Johnson, Thaddeus, Bogdanovic, Anderson, Plumlee, etc--------------------------. U do realize that Nets were 4th in the East 2 seasons ago and they had Williams, Johnson, Lopez, Blatche, Wallace, Humpries, Watson, Teletovic, etc---------------. What I'm trying to get at here is that some deals have an impact on how well the team plays such as Jabari Parker brought the Bucks from worst in the NBA to 6th placers the same way that Lance could bring the Nets into 4th or 5th placers for next season.





Kreutz35 said:


> Knight was on the team the year before when they were garbage, and I'm fairly certain that I JUST MENTIONED COACHING


Jabari played next to no games.
The improvement in Knight Henson Giannis and Khris are the major reasons that the Bucks improved so much. They improved as they were young players who learnt more about the game and got stronger and faster as you do when you are heading toward the age of 26-28.

On the other hand Joe Johnson is 34 at the end of this season. Deron is 30. 
While it is possible they could both improve. For Joe especially that is very unlikely. And he takes $24 million off their cap. Deron takes $21 million. They can not sign anyone because of Joe Deron and Brook(16 million). Even if Brook does not take his player option the Nets are still over the cap.... Plus they have no draft picks. They are pretty much stuck with this team for another season.

They are hoping against hope Bojan Kasavic Plumlee Lopez especially keep improving.
And Deron Joe Jack Thad don't drop off. 

Plus they need to find a 2nd SF. Thad is a PF and JJ is their only player who is a legitimate SF. And he is awful now.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

hroz said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > The Nets may have problems with their salary cap at the moment but Lance Stephenson once said that "it would be a blessing to play in Brooklyn".http://mobile.sportingnews.com/arti...-brooklyn-nets-trade-rumors-charlotte-hornets
> ...


A possible trade could be Joe Johnson for Lance Stephenson and Teletovic could play SF but I'm not sure it'll work out.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Man, y'all find new ways to leave a guy speechless. 

This forum is like one big cesspool of a bunch of circle jerk offs who don't want any people entering in its squalor. Why is it that every single time a new member joins (once every leap year) that everyone has to push them away and call them shitty unoriginal things like "Well well well, looks like the GOAT has LeReturned! Get it guys? He's probably LeGOAT! Ha, caught you TRENT LOL!" 

Sure the new members have some shitty opinions and stupid things to say, but they don't need the lot of y'all to call them out and countlessly troll them in every single thread they enter. 

There's a lot of jesters in this thread that need acknowledgement, but I'm not going through this shit show of a topic, so the two more recent imposters are none other than Irving and Kreutz.

@Irving, honestly what the fuck happened to you? You used to be one of the best posters on this shite even with every post being a thesis that not many read. Now you're just another dime a dozen R-Jamel type geek ass hybrid who's a try hard. 
@Kreutz Greeeeeaaaaatttt, just what we need, another trolling mod who doesn't contribute jack shit. I surely can't be the only one that's getting sick and tired of mods like this #WhatsGoodJamel 

Maybe if I kiss admin ass in the most useless thread on the site, the Million Post Thread I can get mod too. Maybe I'll go ahead and do that, since that is the way we've been getting or will be getting new mods.

This one is actually pertaining to the shit show, still for K, get the fuck outta here with the Bucks. The Bucks are a shitty mediocre franchise and will continue to be just that for a long time. The fact that you come here talking about the Milwaukee "It just doesn't get any better than this" Bucks is one thing, but then to waltz in and laugh and say the Nets suck like Milwaukee is San Antonio or something is comedy. The Bucks and the Nets collectively suck, and the Bucks will not fare any better in the playoffs than Brooklyn will. Both teams respectively will get swept or win one game out of five.

May or may not get shit for this, doubt anyone gives a fuck, but it's out there. Had to give who ever reads this essay the answer (I caught the lame pun syndrome from y'all)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

TheAnswer said:


> Man, y'all find new ways to leave a guy speechless.
> 
> This forum is like one big cesspool of a bunch of circle jerk offs who don't want any people entering in its squalor. Why is it that every single time a new member joins (once every leap year) that everyone has to push them away and call them shitty unoriginal things like "Well well well, looks like the GOAT has LeReturned! Get it guys? He's probably LeGOAT! Ha, caught you TRENT LOL!"
> 
> ...


When you have to go out of your way to call me a dime a dozen poster, it kind of proves I'm the opposite, now doesn't it?

And there's nothing more pathetic than a poster who runs in and complains about lack of content, when they themselves never post anything of worth.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

By the way, the Bucks have Jabari, Giannis and Carter Williams..... and actual draft picks.

Please tell me the one thing that is bright about the Nets future.


Again, saying the Nets and Bucks are in the same boat again proves my point that you shouldn't be questioning others opinions.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> A possible trade could be Joe Johnson for Lance Stephenson and Teletovic could play SF but I'm not sure it'll work out.


Do you really even want Lance at this point though? I know Joe is overpaid, but he's the better player even when taking age into account. 

I guess the hope would be that Lance would bounce back with a change of scenery.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

R-Star said:


> When you have to go out of your way to call me a dime a dozen poster, it kind of proves I'm the opposite, now doesn't it?
> 
> And there's nothing more pathetic than a poster who runs in and complains about lack of content, when they themselves never post anything of worth.


Lel, misinterpreted what I intended to say. There's many posters here that try to emulate anything and everything that is R related and to some extent same for Jamel. You can't even deny that some here seek for your internet approval. 

Hell I actually like you as a poster/person, you're the original, they're the copies. 

I like to think I post shit that's worth something, but to each his own. I don't even post that often cause outside of a handful of people literally everybody else is dealing with some sort of syndrome, and at least I don't come in here and quote other posters with my reply being "Agreed" or "No." or the ever so original (sarcasm for the folks who don't see it) " #ShutUp "


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

TheAnswer said:


> Lel, misinterpreted what I intended to say. There's many posters here that try to emulate anything and everything that is R related and to some extent same for Jamel. You can't even deny that some here seek for your internet approval.
> 
> Hell I actually like you as a poster/person, you're the original, they're the copies.
> 
> I like to think I post shit that's worth something, but to each his own. I don't even post that often cause outside of a handful of people literally everybody else is dealing with some sort of syndrome, and at least I don't come in here and quote other posters with my reply being "Agreed" or "No." or the ever so original (sarcasm for the folks who don't see it) " #ShutUp "


Regrettably I will admit I do usually enjoy your posts and find them thought out. But I swear to god if you write something I misinterpret again I will not hesitate to fly off the handle and insult you. That is part of my charm.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TheAnswer said:


> Lel, misinterpreted what I intended to say. There's many posters here that try to emulate anything and everything that is R related and to some extent same for Jamel. You can't even deny that some here seek for your internet approval.
> 
> Hell I actually like you as a poster/person, you're the original, they're the copies.
> 
> I like to think I post shit that's worth something, but to each his own. I don't even post that often cause outside of a handful of people literally everybody else is dealing with some sort of syndrome, and at least I don't come in here and quote other posters with my reply being "Agreed" or "No." or the ever so original (sarcasm for the folks who don't see it) " [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=ShutUp]#ShutUp [/URL] "


I am the originator of #ShutUp , so yeah, it is an original.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

GNG said:


> TheAnswer said:
> 
> 
> > Lel, misinterpreted what I intended to say. There's many posters here that try to emulate anything and everything that is R related and to some extent same for Jamel. You can't even deny that some here seek for your internet approval.
> ...


Are U sure that it wasn't ATLien who started it?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Are U sure that it wasn't ATLien who started it?


No


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Are U sure that it wasn't ATLien who started it?


Atlien has never had an original thought in his life. That's why he loves Twitter, he's on a equal playing field due to the characters limit.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Jamel Irief said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Are U sure that it wasn't ATLien who started it?
> ...


That kind of does make sense.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

TheAnswer said:


> @Irving, honestly what the fuck happened to you? You used to be one of the best posters on this shite even with every post being a thesis that not many read. Now you're just another dime a dozen R-Jamel type geek ass hybrid who's a try hard.


I've literally always posted like this to others. The only other version of me is the "gives no fucks" version which is probably the version you're referring to.

And in case you're wondering what happened to my long posts, college happened. I don't feel like dedicating the time to make those long ass posts.



POKEGAMERZ said:


> A possible trade could be Joe Johnson for Lance Stephenson and Teletovic could play SF but I'm not sure it'll work out.


Why would you want this? At this point I would rather have Joe Johnson than Lance Stephenson.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I wish XxIrwinxX would start posting less about basketball and more about life and all of his angst about being an awkward young adult to really conjure up old OZZY memories.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

GNG said:


> I wish XxIrwinxX would start posting less about basketball and more about life and *all of his angst about being an awkward young adult* to really conjure up old OZZY memories.


You're making an awful lot of assumptions there.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> TheAnswer said:
> 
> 
> > @Irving, honestly what the fuck happened to you? You used to be one of the best posters on this shite even with every post being a thesis that not many read. Now you're just another dime a dozen R-Jamel type geek ass hybrid who's a try hard.
> ...


Now that U mention it I do but the only issue is that he gets paid more than Lebron does and Nets are over the salary cap. Also I would rather have Joe Johnson play Shooting Guard and Teletovic play Small Forward.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Now that U mention it I do but the only issue is that he gets paid more than Lebron does and Nets are over the salary cap.


Trust me when I say this, those aren't the only issues.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Now that U mention it I do but the only issue is that he gets paid more than Lebron does and Nets are over the salary cap.
> ...


Then what are the other issues?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> Then what are the other issues?


Lance Stephenson. And the fact that he, Deron Williams, and Brook Lopez would be the Nets best players.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Then what are the other issues?
> ...


The best would be if we kept the Nets big 3 and add Lance Stephenson but I don't know how that would turn out.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> The best would be if we kept the Nets big 3 and add Lance Stephenson but I don't know how that would turn out.


The best would be if all three were gone and Lance Stephenson never joined, that way the Nets could work towards the future rather than be stuck dead in the middle where they are now.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > The best would be if we kept the Nets big 3 and add Lance Stephenson but I don't know how that would turn out.
> ...


If the big 3 disappears then the Nets will have a lousier record which is what no one wants. Lopez has finally lit up by averaging the most points that we have seen him average and Williams has got good again. Joe will get good when they move him back to shooting guard instead of small forward.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> If the big 3 disappears then the Nets will have a lousier record which is what no one wants. Lopez has finally lit up by averaging the most points that we have seen him average and Williams has got good again. Joe will get good when they move him back to shooting guard instead of small forward.


Stop calling them the big three. They are not a big three. None of them are even top five players at their position.

The sooner they leave the better. They aren't getting any better as players and all do is cause more harm than good for the Nets in the long run. Not to mention they have taken up a huge amount of cap space.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > If the big 3 disappears then the Nets will have a lousier record which is what no one wants. Lopez has finally lit up by averaging the most points that we have seen him average and Williams has got good again. Joe will get good when they move him back to shooting guard instead of small forward.
> ...


U have said a lot there. If these players get better than they will indeed be a big 3.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> U have said a lot there. If these players get better than they will indeed be a big 3.


But here's the thing, they won't. That's a big improvement that we're talking about here.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > U have said a lot there. If these players get better than they will indeed be a big 3.
> ...


I would want them to get better.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> I would want them to get better.


Fun fact, what you want to happen and what will happen are two very different things.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Kreutz35 said:


> Fun fact, what you want to happen and what will happen are two very different things.


Story. Of. My. Fucking. Life.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Kreutz35 said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > I would want them to get better.
> ...


Alright. U made your point there.


----------



## POKEGAMERZ (Mar 27, 2015)

ATLien said:


> POKEGAMERZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Net are literally killing Wizards right now and they are guaranteed to win this game.
> ...


U may think but the series is 2-2 now so I would be quiet if I were U now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> U may think but the series is 2-2 now so I would be quiet if I were U now.


lol I'm not the one who went quiet and disappeared until Brooklyn came back to tie the series


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

POKEGAMERZ said:


> U may think but the series is 2-2 now so I would be quiet if I were U now.


When was he talking? What was the point of this post? Nothing you're doing is making sense.


----------

